# need help. want fog lights



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You should ask this ? Of your dealer to start with !


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

When was your 2013 built?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Going through the dealer will be 2-4 times as much than doing yourself. There's a thread on here for doing yourself. Take a look at it and if the work isn't worth your time or more than your capable of doing, then I'd go worth the dealer. Very easy to install really, just depends on you.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

boilerup8818 said:


> I dont know enough to install them myself but i was curious what people think the best options are.


If u have to ask, then just go through the dealer. Dealer rates and kits online will vary. Call ur local dealer and just ask them.


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

the hard part is getting the old plastic panels out... once you pull that off, the wires are there, plug and play. IF however you get DAYTIMES and not FOGS the wire will be too big and you will have to splice into something or make a relay or... something else. update with the lights u want... THEN we can direct on the install.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Depending on when your Cruze was built, you may have to go to your dealership regardless to activate the fog lamp code in the BCM.


----------



## boilerup8818 (Jun 27, 2013)

How much should labor cost to install fog lights?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

boilerup8818 said:


> How much should labor cost to install fog lights?


I imagine different dealers will have different quotes. So call *your* dealer! Just to give u an example, my local dealer wanted 220 for the kit and another 70 to program them without even installing them. So dont be surprised if they want more than 300 bucks for everything.


----------



## boilerup8818 (Jun 27, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> When was your 2013 built?


11/12


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Chevy.com when you build your own cruze the Dealer installed fog light price is $340. I would expect the dealer to honor the price listed even if your car is not new. That would cover the parts, labor and everything. If not I would be calling customer service.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

boilerup8818 said:


> 11/12
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Have your dealership do the entire install. They'll have to contact GM for an activation code.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My dealership charge me $350 for the entire install on my 2012 Eco.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

